# scheduled



## west ham

Hello everybody
I'm having problem with the expression "to be scheduled to" in this case:
_*However, since it is scheduled that we will become able to use the large building nearby in 2016, it should be alright
*_It is a letter in which it is described the writers university, and the bit before the above introduced the problems the university had.
Now, I know schedule is 予定 but I don't know how to make it fit in the translation. The only thing I came up with is 
しかし、２０１６年に大きなビルを使うことができるから、だいじょうぶです。


----------



## Shiratori99

I think since "scheduled" basically means that something has been decided beforehand, you can use 決められた here.

My attempt: しかし、この辺の大きなビルを２０１６年に使えることを決められたんですから、大丈夫だと思います。


----------



## west ham

I see. I like your attempt to change "scheduled" to "decided", but how come the verb 使う is passive in this case?


----------



## Shiratori99

west ham said:


> I see. I like your attempt to change "scheduled" to "decided", but how come the verb 使う is passive in this case?



It's not passive, it's the potential form (instead of できる).


----------



## west ham

Yes, sorry. Makes sense. Thanks Shiratori99


----------



## Shiratori99

west ham said:


> Yes, sorry. Makes sense. Thanks Shiratori99



You're welcome! But you should wait for a native speaker to confirm that my attempt is actually correct (also maybe they know a better way of translating "scheduled").


----------



## west ham

Yes, it's better to wait for a native.
Also, if you use 使える then you have to but ビル as subject, so ビルが使える, but then I would change the original sentence.


----------



## Shiratori99

west ham said:


> Yes, it's better to wait for a native.
> Also, if you use 使える then you have to but ビル as subject, so ビルが使える, but then I would change the original sentence.



Isn't still "we" the subject?


----------



## west ham

Yes, but I think you mark objects with が when using potential verbs


----------



## Shiratori99

I see, I didn't consider that. How about this then?

しかし、この辺の大きなビル*が*２０１６年に使えることを決められたんですから、大丈夫だと思います。


----------



## west ham

Maybe ２０１６年にこの辺の大きなビルがを使えることは予定ですから、大丈夫だと思います could work, not sure.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

だが、2016年になれば、この辺の大きなビルが使える予定なので、良しとしよう。


----------



## 810senior

west ham said:


> Maybe ２０１６年にこの辺の大きなビルがを使えることは予定ですから、大丈夫だと思います could work, not sure.



２０１６年にこの辺の大きなビルがを使えることは予定ですから、大丈夫だと思います
２０１６年にこの辺の大きなビル*が*使える*予定ですから*、大丈夫だと思います

My attempt:　しかし、2016年になれば、この辺の大きなビルが使えるはずですから、大丈夫でしょう。

scheduled can be translated to ～予定されている、～の予定になっている.
I think some translation examples can be useful for you. (cited from http://ejje.weblio.jp/sentence/content/is+scheduled)



> That *is* *scheduled *to be re-imported. （それは再輸入される*予定だ*）
> the increase *is* *scheduled *for next month. （増加は来年に*予定されている*）
> What time *is* your train *scheduled *to arrive at the station?　（あなたの電車は何時に駅に到着する*予定ですか*？）
> 
> It *is scheduled that* the section will be further extended up to near Rakusai in Nishikyo Ward.　（同駅からはさらに西京区の洛西付近までの延伸が*予定されている* ）


----------



## west ham

Thank you very much, that helped a lot.
Since SoLaTiDoberman used ので and 810senior used から, can I ask you what's the difference between the two froms?


----------



## 810senior

ので and から simply point to the same meaning but ので sounds more politic to me than から.
So you can also say ビルが使える予定ですので instead of ビルが使える予定ですから.


----------



## west ham

I'm guessing by *more politic* you mean polite. But are there any other instances where you would use ので instead of から？


----------

